# Clark Williams commits to Georgia State



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Clark Williams commits to Georgia State*

Men's Basketball Inks Former Local Atlanta Prep Star (5-14-04)

Santa Fe Community College profile

TheInsiders.com profile

_6-6 swingman Clark Williams of Santa Fe (FL) CC previously signed to play for Ohio State and Georgia. He was Lilburn (GA) Berkmar’s leading scorer during its class 5-A state championships in 2000 and 2001. He earned second-team All-State honors by averaging 19.7 points and eight rebounds as Berkmar finished with the #9 national ranking as a seionr. Williams originally signed with Ohio State for the 2001-02 season, but failed to meet the NCAA’s initial-eligibility standards. He spent the 2001-02 season at Oakdale (CT) St. Thomas More Prep. Williams spent the spring semester at Chipola after leaving Georgia._

Rivals.com profile

_Clark Williams signed a National Letter of Intent with Ohio State in the Spring 2001 but did not qualify academically.

Williams averaged 20.0 points, 8.0 rebounds, three assists and one steal as a high school senior at Berkmar High School in Lilburn, GA leading the school to a 29-4 record and its second straight state title.

As a junior, he averaged 18.0 points and 7.0 rebounds in leading Berkmar to the state title with a 30-2 record._

CollegeSports.com profiel

_Signed with Ohio State as prep, but did not qualify. Attended St. Thomas More Prep, Conn., and walked on at Ga, but left team in first semester. Ave 11.8 pts and 5.4 rebs during 2003-04._


Clark Williams:


----------

